# Help in designing a template



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

When answering, please keep in mind I have a 1/4" non-plunging router.

I'm looking to make a template for a toy piece with finished size of approx 3"x5"x1/2"thk (irregular shape).

Would you make the template a female or male (I mean - would the router go inside the template, or ride along the edge). 

My concerns are with the router on the inside of the template I would be forced to plunge, but if I use it on the outside edge the template may be too small to safely support the router (unless I have many side pieces to help support it).

This is probably an ideal job for a scroll saw but I don't have one.

Any pros/cons either way would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Guido


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Guido:

Hmmmm, we've got to stop meeting like this....



Gweedz said:


> When answering, please keep in mind I have a 1/4" non-plunging router.


Ok, so we've established that your options are limited. If you had no router, we'd have a bit of a problem.



> I'm looking to make a template for a toy piece with finished size of approx 3"x5"x1/2"thk (irregular shape).
> 
> Would you make the template a female or male (I mean - would the router go inside the template, or ride along the edge).


It's easier for me to make a female template but the male is easier to use. BTW, should you need to "lead in" to a female template, put a wedge under your template so the router "eases" into the cut. Once you're started, remove the wedge without stopping the router. Think this through, carefully. You want to easily and without disturbing your concentration on the cut, remove the wedge from the template. I tried a string. Worked OK but there's something about using a 30,000 rpm(?) router and shifting your concentration to removing a wedge. Perhaps an extra set of hands are in order -- but remember that set of hands also needs full safety equipment, dust mask, eye and ear protection.



> My concerns are with the router on the inside of the template I would be forced to plunge, but if I use it on the outside edge the template may be too small to safely support the router (unless I have many side pieces to help support it).


Solution noted above. Stick a wedge under the template and start on the top of the wedge for the female template. You want your bit to _gradually_ dig into the workpiece.



> This is probably an ideal job for a scroll saw but I don't have one.
> 
> Any pros/cons either way would be appreciated.


Ok, the router may be tippy, depending on what you use. For some template structures that are large and female, I use a shi. For male templates I use a foot and for really intricate work I'll use skis. However, for cords, arcs, geometric patterns, I'll use a pivot frame (when I get all the pieces together.)


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i would use a female template. i have never seen a need for a lead in, whatever that is.

also you dont need the router running at 30000 rpm, that seems way to fast.

maybe a third of that 10000. 

just my opinion.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gweedz said:


> (unless I have many side pieces to help support it).
> 
> Thanks!
> Guido


Hi Guido, I think that is your simplest and safest solution. I'd use the male template with some side pieces. Those don't have to be elaborate, just some pieces equal to the thickness of the workpiece plus the template. Space them around the workpiece closer than the radius of the base plate and more than the diameter of the bit. You need the router supported on both sides of the bit. This way you can start the router and move into and around the workpiece without worrying about any secondary distractions while trying to manage the router and concentrating on the cut. 
One of these days I'm gonna build a box like Bj and Harry use to handle this kinda stuff. hmmm, maybe combination box and cam board???:wacko:
Good Luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guido, you will find it much easier to make your part on a table. You can easily mount your router to a piece of 1/2" baltic birch plywood and clamp it on a pair of saw horses.

Remove the sub base plate from your router and use it to mark the position of the holes on the plywood. Drill out the holes and countersink the ones for attaching the router. You will need longer screws to attach your router to the plywood but a quick trip to the hardware store will cover that. The only thing left to do is drill a hole for a starting pin. You can make your own but why re-engineer the wheel? For $4 I would order one from Oak Park. Here is a link: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> Guido, you will find it much easier to make your part on a table. You can easily mount your router to a piece of 1/2" baltic birch plywood and clamp it on a pair of saw horses.


Somewhere around the forum is a router motor in a vice with a board as a baseplate, used as a table. I don't recommend it but maybe it might be useful.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Over time I've seen many RT designs, but this is about as simple as it gets, if you're just starting out and you don't have a workbench & vise.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, I think 3" x 5" is a little risky on a table without a parts holder. Even with one I think anything very complex could get dicey.:sad:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Over time I've seen many RT designs, but this is about as simple as it gets, if you're just starting out and you don't have a workbench & vise.


Beautiful!

I'll include that in my notes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I like it, hahahahahahahaha,, a all in one router setup. a place to make the project and a place to put it after the project is done   with one small foot print in the shop...

====



BigJimAK said:


> Over time I've seen many RT designs, but this is about as simple as it gets, if you're just starting out and you don't have a workbench & vise.


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry people - I didn't mention that I do have a table. I just didn't really consider it since some of the parts are so small I didn't want to get my fingers near, and thought it would be awkward with a push stick. 

Am I correct in thinking that if I make a male template I can easily use it either handheld or on the table. Where a female template will limit my options to only using it handheld?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can used both male and female templates on the router table..
This is when the pin nailer comes into play for small parts, not tape , the 2 or 3 pins nails will do the job just fine and because they are so small you will not see the holes.

======



Gweedz said:


> Sorry people - I didn't mention that I do have a table. I just didn't really consider it since some of the parts are so small I didn't want to get my fingers near, and thought it would be awkward with a push stick.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that if I make a male template I can easily use it either handheld or on the table. Where a female template will limit my options to only using it handheld?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Guido:



Gweedz said:


> Sorry people - I didn't mention that I do have a table. I just didn't really consider it since some of the parts are so small I didn't want to get my fingers near, and thought it would be awkward with a push stick.


You'll have to learn how to use a guide pin. Male templates, you use a guide pin and a bottom bearing. Female templates, you use a rubber mat and a top bearing bit.



> Am I correct in thinking that if I make a male template I can easily use it either handheld or on the table. Where a female template will limit my options to only using it handheld?


Nope. You have a variety of options (I list 25.) Bob or Harry will describe them all for you.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Also a hamster condo? Lots of wood shavings... You'd just need to get itty-bitty hearing protectors! <g>


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gweedz said:


> Sorry people - I didn't mention that I do have a table. I just didn't really consider it since some of the parts are so small I didn't want to get my fingers near, and thought it would be awkward with a push stick.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that if I make a male template I can easily use it either handheld or on the table. Where a female template will limit my options to only using it handheld?


Hi Guido - Sorry if you got that impression, you can use either template either way. Personally, I don't like female templates on the table, it is very easy to get on the wrong side of the bit. You need to be vigilant of the bit rotation relative to where the cut is being made. 
In all, given that you are dealing with a small, 3x5" work piece and are using a fixed base router, I still maintain hand held is the safest way to do the job. You will need to fix the workpiece in place, either elevated slightly or on some sacrificial surface to provide bit clearance below the workpiece. Then assemble a "corral" around it, 6x6" should be sufficient, of equal height to support the router. This will give you room to get set up, start the router and move it into and around the workpiece. Very quick, very simple, very cheap and very safe.


----------

